
How to apply ML and deep learning to audio analysis - ashleycomet
https://medium.com/comet-ml/applyingmachinelearningtoaudioanalysis-utm-source-kdnuggets11-19-e160b069e88
======
JabavuAdams
Good stuff! Wish I'd had this at the beginning of my summer research project.

------
Mr_JK
wow!

